# Ordering Breakfast (el desayuno)



## Fubar

Need help with the following.

I would like to order bacon and eggs.


I would like the eggs scrambled.


I would also like some toast.


Cheers !


----------



## el_novato

Formal translations:



			
				Fubar said:
			
		

> Need help with the following.
> 
> I would like to order bacon and eggs.  *Quisiera ordenas tocino y huevos*
> 
> 
> 
> I would like the eggs scrambled.  *Quisiera ordenar (los) huevos revueltos*.
> 
> 
> I would also like some toast.  *Quisiera algo de pan tostado*
> 
> 
> Cheers !



*Comment*: 

I would like to oder bacon and eggs.
The common phrase is " Quisiers ordenar huevos con tocino", this expressions is for order the breakfast.

I would like the eggs scrambled

Quisiera ordenar (los) huevos revueltos ... 
"los" is for when you are repeating the order, or reviewing it. Or when the waiter ask you about the eggs.


I  would also like some toast
También me gustaría algo de "pan" tostado.  I think you are talking about bread.  Or tostadas if you are talking about "tortillas fritas o tostadas".


----------



## Marc1

Order meaning to request something to be served or to be delivered or purchased in some way, does not equate to "ordenar".

When an order, the one the sargent gives to the troops is "una orden"
I recieved 10 orders for breakfast clearly is not "Recibí 10 ordenes" unless you are in the army  

"Ordenar" also means to put in order, to sort, addingto the confusion.

Your order at the restaurant is "pedido".

To translate back "Quisiera ordenar los huevos revueltos" makes for an interesting riddle that would go a bit like this: I would like to sort out the scrambled eggs . . .or unscramble the scrambled eggs? .


----------



## el_novato

??.
Are you talking about restaurants in some countries?.  Because in México it is used "ordenar" and "pedir".



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Order meaning to request something to be served or to be delivered or purchased in some way, does not equate to "ordenar".
> 
> When an order, the one the sargent gives to the troops is "una orden"
> I recieved 10 orders for breakfast clearly is not "Recibí 10 ordenes" unless you are in the army
> 
> "Ordenar" also means to put in order, to sort, addingto the confusion.
> 
> Your order at the restaurant is "pedido".
> 
> To translate back "Quisiera ordenar los huevos revueltos" makes for an interesting riddle that would go a bit like this: I would like to sort out the scrambled eggs . . .or unscramble the scrambled eggs? .


----------



## el_novato

... and it is common that the waiter ask you: " ... que desea ordenar?".   Pedido it is more used  when (I do not know the proper word in englis for "buy food for to eat in your home or outside of the restaurant) you buy "comidad para llevar".


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Order meaning to request something to be served or to be delivered or purchased in some way, does not equate to "ordenar".
> 
> When an order, the one the sargent gives to the troops is "una orden"
> I recieved 10 orders for breakfast clearly is not "Recibí 10 ordenes" unless you are in the army
> 
> "Ordenar" also means to put in order, to sort, addingto the confusion.
> 
> Your order at the restaurant is "pedido".
> 
> To translate back "Quisiera ordenar los huevos revueltos" makes for an interesting riddle that would go a bit like this: I would like to sort out the scrambled eggs . . .or unscramble the scrambled eggs? .




Marc,

I understand your point; however, in many Latin American countries the word "ordenar" is the correct one.

Por ejemplo, en un restaurante:

-Qué va a ordenar? What are you going to order?
-Está listo para ordenar? Are you ready to order?
-Quisiera ordenar..../I would like to order

También:

Qué se va a servir? What are you going to have?
Quisiera papas/patatas fritas I would like French fries

No en el sentido the "to sort", en el sentido the "to place and order".  Como te comentaba, "ordenar"es muy común en America Central, y aparentemente en México también.

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

el_novato said:
			
		

> ... and it is common that the waiter ask you: " ... que desea ordenar?".   Pedido it is more used  when (I do not know the proper word in englis for "buy food for to eat in your home or outside of the restaurant) you buy "comidad para llevar".




Yes Tormenta, in México it is common to use "ordenar".




			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Marc,
> 
> I understand your point; however, in many Latin American countries the words "ordenar"is the correct one.
> 
> ...
> 
> No en el sentido the "to sort", en el sentido the "to place and order".  Como te comentaba, "ordenar"es muy común en America Central, y aparentemente en México también.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## niña

Hmm..However in Spain, "ordenar" would sound like Spanglish    We usually say "pedir". 

*I would like to order bacon and eggs.*
But I personally never heard saying to the waiter "Me gustaría pedir bacon y huevos" but:

- Me gustaría tomar (too formal) / yo voy a tomar/ tomaré/ yo quiero/ póngame..


----------



## Chaucer

el_novato said:
			
		

> Formal translations:
> 
> 
> 
> *Comment*:
> 
> I would like to oder bacon and eggs.
> The common phrase is " Quisiers ordenar huevos con tocino", this expressions is for order the breakfast.
> 
> I would like the eggs scrambled
> 
> Quisiera ordenar (los) huevos revueltos ...
> "los" is for when you are repeating the order, or reviewing it. Or when the waiter ask you about the eggs.
> 
> 
> I  would also like some toast
> También me gustaría algo de "pan" tostado.  I think you are talking about bread.  Or tostadas if you are talking about "tortillas fritas o tostadas".





If I were you, Fubar, I'd trust Marc1's explanation because it alludes to authenticity and origination; no offense intended to the others. The issue of whether the popularity of using false cognates as the popular language, and thus as admissible language behavior has its opponents and proponents. But authentic language, as Marc1's explanation trys to encourage, does not mean inferior or antiquated or unpopular. Latin American countries, as you probably can guess, are heavily influenced by American tourists misuse of the host nation's language, and it is so powerful, along with the English-speakers image of wealth and power, that Latin Americans tend to adopt the English-speaker's mangled version of the hosts own language. Use the authentic language, it's just as modern as Mom's apple pie still is.


Now to lighten up a bit:
And should you ever have to fill out an "order form" in Spanish, look for "la hoja de pedidos" or "el formulario de pedidos", rather than "la forma de órdenes", it doesn't exist except in a drill sargeant's late night thoughts about "his manner of giving orders" during the day. And don't get "embarazado" ("pregnant") about it if you do look for a "forma de órdenes", that would be truly embarrassing ("vergonzoso": but I think that's changing in Spanish, a man can be "embarazado" nowadays and its accepted as perfectly natural).


----------



## Tormenta

niña said:
			
		

> Hmm..However in Spain, "ordenar" would sound like Spanglish   We usually say "pedir".
> 
> *I would like to order bacon and eggs.*
> But I personally never heard saying to the waiter "Me gustaría pedir bacon y huevos" but:
> 
> - Me gustaría tomar (too formal) / yo voy a tomar/ tomaré/ yo quiero/ póngame..




Lo sé niña, cuando estoy en tu tierra, los que más raro me suenan son "póngame" y "tomaré" (nosotros nos ponemos de mal humor, nos ponemos la ropa, ponemos la comida sobre la mesa, etc., pero no decimos "póngame unas patatas".  Tomamos el colectivo (autobús), agua, el sol, etc. pero no decimos "voy a tomar unas patatas).  

Deberías que escuchar a mi hermano diciendo: "póngame unas tapas y unas papas a la "fran*s*e*s*a"   (no francesa) por favor" (con acento Argentino)  

Sí, mi hermano también es deforme 


Saludos,

Tormenta

ps. También tomamos helado!!!!!


----------



## sastrem92

Well, Dave, you got us all mixed up with your enlightening.

Now, if what Fubar is looking for is how he would order breakfast in spoken Spanish from the Peninsula, it would be more or less like this:
Yo quiero / voy a tomar/ huevos con beicon.  Los huevos revueltos

Sorry, I don't know if "beicon" exists in any dictionary, but this is the way we say and I've even seen it written.  Tocino is more like "lard".

BTW "embarazoso" does exist in Spanish, meaning embarrasing.  Nothing to do with pregnancy/pregnant (embarazo/ embarazada).


----------



## sastrem92

Sorry Dave, my previous post was not intended for you but for Chaucer.


----------



## badger

> niña Hmm..However in Spain, "ordenar" would sound like Spanglish  We usually say "pedir".
> 
> I would like to order bacon and eggs.
> But I personally never heard saying to the waiter "Me gustaría pedir bacon y huevos" but:
> 
> - Me gustaría tomar (too formal) / yo voy a tomar/ tomaré/ yo quiero/ póngame..



niña chica.

Shouldn't you be in school at this hour. b


----------



## el_novato

.                                          .


----------



## Tormenta

Chaucer said:
			
		

> Now to lighten up a bit:
> And should you ever have to fill out an "order form" in Spanish, look for "la hoja de pedidos" or "el formulario de pedidos", rather than "la forma de órdenes", it doesn't exist except in a drill sargeant's late night thoughts about "his manner of giving orders" during the day. *And don't get "embarazado" ("pregnant") about it if you do look for a "forma de órdenes", that would be truly embarrassing ("vergonzoso": but I think that's changing in Spanish, a man can be "embarazado" nowadays and its accepted as perfectly natural).*






Chaucer,
Just because  some Spanish words sound like English words to you, you can't assume that it is Espanglish or that Spanish has adopted them from English....say, last year.
After all, English has many words which are of Latin origin, and Spanish has many words which are not of Latin origin; therefore we will find many words which are similar, perhaps only in spelling.


embarazoso, sa.

	1. adj. Que embaraza e incomoda.

 embarazar.
	(Del port. o leon. embaraçar, der. de baraça, lazo, quizá voz de or. celta; cf. irl. ant. barr, copete).
	1. tr. Impedir, estorbar, retardar algo.
	2. tr. Dejar encinta a una mujer.
	3. prnl. Dicho de una mujer: Quedarse embarazada.
	4. prnl. Quedar impedido con cualquier embarazo.

embarazo.

	1. m. Impedimento, dificultad, obstáculo.
	2. m. Estado en que se halla la hembra gestante.
	3. m. Encogimiento, falta de soltura en los modales o en la acción






avergonzar.

	1. tr. Causar vergüenza.
	2. tr. Superar en perfección o dejar atrás algo.
	3. prnl. Tener vergüenza o sentirla.
¶
	MORF. conjug. c. contar.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

Hummm, la maravilla del idioma ...



Tengo hambre, quiero unos huevos revueltos  

¿Pero se los pido u ordeno al mesero?,  mejor me voy directo a la cocina, y le dijo a la cocinera  que me revuelva los huevos.





			
				el_novato said:
			
		

> .                                          .


----------



## Tormenta

Chaucer said:
			
		

> If I were you, Fubar, I'd trust Marc1's explanation because it alludes to authenticity and origination; no offense intended to the others. *The issue of whether the popularity of using false cognates as the popular language, and thus as admissible language behavior has its opponents and proponents. But authentic language, as Marc1's explanation trys to encourage, does not mean inferior or antiquated or unpopular*. Latin American countries, as you probably can guess, are heavily influenced by American tourists misuse of the host nation's language, and it is so powerful, along with the English-speakers image of wealth and power, that Latin Americans tend to adopt the English-speaker's mangled version of the hosts own language. Use the authentic language, it's just as modern as Mom's apple pie still is.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> I think most of us , in this forums, not only know that, but also agree with it.
> 
> However, since we don't know what Fubar needs the information for, we should give all the options and let him/her choose.  If she/he is planning a trip to Central America, it could be  a matter of survival. If he/she goes to a Central American restaurant , well, food have to be "ordered" there.
> 
> Now a question for my Mexican and Central American friends.  Do you think you have adopted "ordernar" from American tourists or are you using "ordenar" meaning "to say that something must be done".  Me gustaría saber los que opinan.
> 
> ordenar.
> (Del lat. ordināre).
> 1. tr. Colocar de acuerdo con un plan o de modo conveniente.
> *2. tr. Mandar que se haga algo.*
> 3. tr. Encaminar y dirigir a un fin.
> 4. tr. Rel. Conferir las órdenes sagradas.
> 5. prnl. Rel. Recibir las órdenes sagradas
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, "latín' ("lengua muerta) has its root in the American tourists expressions.  

Incredible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   



Because "ordenar" was took from the American tourists expressions.   

Is it right, Tormenta?.     

All this is hard to me for understand.  I hope you can help me.





			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> ordenar.
> (Del lat. ordināre).
> 1. tr. Colocar de acuerdo con un plan o de modo conveniente.
> *2. tr. Mandar que se haga algo.*
> 3. tr. Encaminar y dirigir a un fin.
> 4. tr. Rel. Conferir las órdenes sagradas.
> 5. prnl. Rel. Recibir las órdenes sagradas
> 
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> 
> Gracias,
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## Tormenta

el_novato said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhhhh, "latín' ("lengua muerta) has its root in the American tourists expressions.
> 
> Incredible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Because "ordenar" was took from the American tourists expressions.
> 
> Is it right, Tormenta?.
> 
> All this is hard to me for understand.  I hope you can help me.



Con tu permiso, Novato, te voy a hablar en español.
Yo soy sureña, crecí muy lejos de México y Centroamérica, pero viví muchos años en Centro América y por eso sé que muchas palabras se utilizan de manera diferente .

No puedo ni pretendo hablar por los Mexicanos y Centroamericanos, pero permíteme que te comente la explicación que yo recibí, en Centroamérica sobre el uso de ordenar en el contexto de “pedir comida en un restaurante.

Según la RAE, la palabra ordenar  significa “Mandar que se haga algo´ , entre otras cosas.

Lo que a mí me explicaron en Centroamérica es que en una época cierta gente mandaba a que se hagan las cosas, a lo que las otras personas (los que tenían que obedecer) respondían “a la orden”. 

A mí me ha ocurrido que al dirigirme a una persona el/ella me ha dicho: “a la orden” o “made, usted”. 

En ocasiones, cuando te presentan a una persona dices:  “a sus ordenes” (hoy día tiene el sentido de “a su servicio”) Yo personalmente nunca digo “a tus ordenes”, pero sí “a tu servicio, para servirte” .

Yo desconozco la veracidad del tema, pero mucha gente en Centroamérica afirma que ellos no han adoptado “ordenar”  de los turistas Americanos, más bien,   esto viene de la época en que había gente que ordenaba y gente que obedecía, por eso el significado de ordenar como: mandar a que se haga algo.  Claro, hoy en día  nosotros no  “mandamos” al mesero a que nos traiga unas papas, nosotros se lo pedimos. Pero no podemos olvidarnos que las palabras tienes raíces históricas además de raíces, latinas, griegas, etc.

Yo no estaba afirmando, sino preguntando si algún mexicano o centroamericano podía confirmar o desmentir esto.

Saludos,

Tormenta


----------



## el_novato

ERA UN BROMAAAAAAAAAA.   (El latín es una lengua muerta).

En lo personal uso pedir u ordenar.  No tenía idea que la palabra ordenar pudiera tener el origen que comentas te han dicho.  Deja lo investigo.

Saludos




			
				Tormenta said:
			
		

> Con tu permiso, Novato, te voy a hablar en español.
> Yo soy sureña, crecí muy lejos de México y Centroamérica, pero viví muchos años en Centro América y por eso sé que muchas palabras se utilizan de manera diferente .
> 
> No puedo ni pretendo hablar por los Mexicanos y Centroamericanos, pero permíteme que te comente la explicación que yo recibí, en Centroamérica sobre el uso de ordenar en el contexto de “pedir comida en un restaurante.
> 
> Según la RAE, la palabra ordenar  significa “Mandar que se haga algo´ , entre otras cosas.
> 
> Lo que a mí me explicaron en Centroamérica es que en una época cierta gente mandaba a que se hagan las cosas, a lo que las otras personas (los que tenían que obedecer) respondían “a la orden”.
> 
> A mí me ha ocurrido que al dirigirme a una persona el/ella me ha dicho: “a la orden” o “made, usted”.
> 
> En ocasiones, cuando te presentan a una persona dices:  “a sus ordenes” (hoy día tiene el sentido de “a su servicio”) Yo personalmente nunca digo “a tus ordenes”, pero sí “a tu servicio, para servirte” .
> 
> Yo desconozco la veracidad del tema, pero mucha gente en Centroamérica afirma que ellos no han adoptado “ordenar”  de los turistas Americanos, más bien,   esto viene de la época en que había gente que ordenaba y gente que obedecía, por eso el significado de ordenar como: mandar a que se haga algo.  Claro, hoy en día  nosotros no  “mandamos” al mesero a que nos traiga unas papas, nosotros se lo pedimos. Pero no podemos olvidarnos que las palabras tienes raíces históricas además de raíces, latinas, griegas, etc.
> 
> Yo no estaba afirmando, sino preguntando si algún mexicano o centroamericano podía confirmar o desmentir esto.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta


----------



## Alpha0ne

Hello all,

Respecting everyone’s opinion...

In Spain we would say: (I don't know how it is in Latin America)
I would like to order bacon and eggs. Me gustaría pedir unos huevos con beicon.
I would like the eggs scrambled. Me gustaría que los huevos fueran revueltos.
I would also like some toast. Me gustarían unas tostadas también.
So as you see, we use "pedir" when it comes to ordering food in a restaurant or a similar establishment.
Regards,  .


----------



## rogelio

Let me add another viewpoint.  I doubt very much that "ordenar" is adopted from US tourists in Mexico.  The reason is because I have never in my life heard an anyone say here in the US "I would like to order bacon and eggs".  Most people just say "I'll have bacon and eggs" or "I'd like some bacon and eggs " or "give me the bacon and eggs, please"
Para mi, "ordenar" es una palabra de español.  Como alguien ya dijo la gente suele decir "a sus ordenes", y creenme, no hay muchos Estadounidenses que dicen eso a otra gente cuando estan afuera de los estados (permiteme eso, porque soy Estadounidense).  
Ojala que eso aclara la duda.
o que lo haga peor - Quien sabe?
Chau, 
Rogelio


----------



## rogelio

el_novato said:
			
		

> ... and it is common that the waiter ask you: " ... que desea ordenar?".   Pedido it is more used  when (I do not know the proper word in englis for "buy food for to eat in your home or outside of the restaurant) you buy "comidad para llevar".



Novato,
hola paisano.  Mira, para que sepas la palabra en ingles para "comida para llevar" es "take out" o "to go".  Algunas restaurantes tienen ventanas para ordenar   "take out" o puedes pedir   un plato "to go"

Hasta luego,
Rogelio


----------



## gms

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Con tu permiso, Novato, te voy a hablar en español.
> Yo soy sureña, crecí muy lejos de México y Centroamérica, pero viví muchos años en Centro América y por eso sé que muchas palabras se utilizan de manera diferente .
> 
> No puedo ni pretendo hablar por los Mexicanos y Centroamericanos, pero permíteme que te comente la explicación que yo recibí, en Centroamérica sobre el uso de ordenar en el contexto de “pedir comida en un restaurante.
> 
> Según la RAE, la palabra ordenar  significa “Mandar que se haga algo´ , entre otras cosas.
> 
> Lo que a mí me explicaron en Centroamérica es que en una época cierta gente mandaba a que se hagan las cosas, a lo que las otras personas (los que tenían que obedecer) respondían “a la orden”.
> 
> A mí me ha ocurrido que al dirigirme a una persona el/ella me ha dicho: “a la orden” o “made, usted”.
> 
> En ocasiones, cuando te presentan a una persona dices:  “a sus ordenes” (hoy día tiene el sentido de “a su servicio”) Yo personalmente nunca digo “a tus ordenes”, pero sí “a tu servicio, para servirte” .
> 
> Yo desconozco la veracidad del tema, pero mucha gente en Centroamérica afirma que ellos no han adoptado “ordenar”  de los turistas Americanos, más bien,   esto viene de la época en que había gente que ordenaba y gente que obedecía, por eso el significado de ordenar como: mandar a que se haga algo.  Claro, hoy en día  nosotros no  “mandamos” al mesero a que nos traiga unas papas, nosotros se lo pedimos. Pero no podemos olvidarnos que las palabras tienes raíces históricas además de raíces, latinas, griegas, etc.
> 
> Yo no estaba afirmando, sino preguntando si algún mexicano o centroamericano podía confirmar o desmentir esto.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta



Hola Tormenta, 
Muchas gracias por tu explicación. Mis sobrinos viven en México y ellos responden "mande" en vez de utilizar el "que" como nosotros los argentinos. La verdad que me sonó muy raro, pero ahora entiendo porqué usan "mande". Cuando fui a visitarlos me di cuenta que los mexicanos son mucho mas serviciales que nosotros. Quizás por eso siguen utilizando "ordenar". 

Saludos. Guada.


----------



## Maeron

Can we stand yet another opinion? This is how I would say it in Mexico.

I would like to order bacon and eggs. _Quiero huevos con tocino._
I would like the eggs scrambled. _Quiero los huevos revueltos._
I would also like some toast._ Quiero pan tostado también._

In English, it would sound terribly rude to say "I want bacon and eggs." But in Spanish it is quite a proper and ordinary way to ask for them. To translate "I would like to order" literally into Spanish sounds odd. _You would like to order bacon and eggs? So do it already!_

Another option is "Me trae" (Bring me) - 
_Me trae huevos con tocino, por favor_


----------



## el_novato

Gracias.



			
				gms said:
			
		

> Cuando fui a visitarlos me di cuenta que los mexicanos son mucho mas serviciales que nosotros. Quizás por eso siguen utilizando "ordenar".
> 
> Saludos. Guada.




¿Te lllamas Guadalupe_



			
				gms said:
			
		

> ...    Saludos. Guada.


----------



## el_novato

HOLA PAISANO.

Thanks for the explanation.   I want to learn more about it, at the same time that this thread increase the use of the words "orden, ordenar"

*** "*Me da una orden para llevar*" (With "tacos" and other food, it is usual to use the word "orden".  If you are inside the restaurant, how do you say?.  (I do not know an example of your food) "Give me a pizza for take out"??

*** Comment: 
In this example you can say the word "*orden*" for a set of tacos.  Here, it is usual that the "tacos" are selling (served) in "4 pieces", then you call it: "orden".

In the "taquería" you can say, Por favor deme-quiero-sírvame  una orden.  You are not requesting for an "order - instructions - command",  you are asking tacos (set of tacos).

In another way, guess the waiter whe he listen "Deme una orden para llevar" (literal translation Give me a command for take out").
Saludos.



			
				rogelio said:
			
		

> Novato,
> hola paisano.  Mira, para que sepas la palabra en ingles para "comida para llevar" es "take out" o "to go".  Algunas restaurantes tienen ventanas para ordenar   "take out" o puedes pedir   un plato "to go"
> 
> Hasta luego,
> Rogelio


----------



## VenusEnvy

el_novato said:
			
		

> I do not know the proper word in englis for "buy food for to eat in your home or outside of the restaurant you buy "comidad para llevar".



Take-out food
Carry-out food


----------



## VenusEnvy

Maeron said:
			
		

> Another option is "Me trae" (Bring me) -
> _Me trae huevos con tocino, por favor_



Wouldn't you say:
Traigame huevos con tocino.
Puedes traerme huevos con tocino.

(You wouldn't use the present indicative to make a request)


----------



## el_novato

Gracias VenusEnvy.

¿Qué signfica "Envy"?.

Saludos



			
				VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Take-out food
> Carry-out food


----------



## rogelio

el_novato said:
			
		

> HOLA PAISANO.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.   I want to learn more about it, at the same time that this thread increase the use of the words "orden, ordenar"
> 
> *** "*Me da una orden para llevar*" (With "tacos" and other food, it is usual to use the word "orden".  If you are inside the restaurant, how do you say?.  (I do not know an example of your food) "Give me a pizza for take out"??
> 
> *** Comment:
> In this example you can say the word "*orden*" for a set of tacos.  Here, it is usual that the "tacos" are selling (served) in "4 pieces", then you call it: "orden".
> 
> In the "taquería" you can say, Por favor deme-quiero-sírvame  una orden.  You are not requesting for an "order - instructions - command",  you are asking tacos (set of tacos).
> 
> In another way, guess the waiter whe he listen "Deme una orden para llevar" (literal translation Give me a command for take out").
> Saludos.


Novato,
If you are inside a restaurant in the US and you want some food "para llevar"
you would ask for it "to go".  ejemplo: "I want 2 hamburgers to go please"
Sometimes (especially in fast food restaurants) the cajeras will ask you "is that for here or to go?"

Saludos
Rogelio


----------



## niña

Tormenta said:
			
		

> nosotros nos ponemos de mal humor, nos ponemos la ropa, ponemos la comida sobre la mesa, etc., pero no decimos "póngame unas patatas". Tomamos el colectivo (autobús), agua, el sol, etc. pero no decimos "voy a tomar unas patatas).
> 
> Deberías que escuchar a mi hermano diciendo: "póngame unas tapas y unas papas a la "fransesa" (no francesa) por favor" (con acento Argentino)
> 
> Sí, mi hermano también es deforme



Jajaj...¿Cómo va a ser tu hermano deforme, chiquilla? Lo que pasa es que tiene ese maravilloso acento argentino, que ya me gustaría a mi. ¿Tu crees que si empiezo a utilizar a partir de ahora el verbo "ordenar" en lugar de "pedir" acabaré hablando como vos?


----------



## niña

el_novato said:
			
		

> Hummm, la maravilla del idioma ...
> Tengo hambre, quiero unos huevos revueltos
> ¿Pero se los pido u ordeno al mesero?, mejor me voy directo a la cocina, y le dijo a la cocinera que me revuelva los huevos


 







			
				badger said:
			
		

> niña chica.
> Shouldn't you be in school at this hour.


Are you my daddy or my mommy?    I played truant today


----------



## Mirtha Robledo

Fubar said:
			
		

> Need help with the following.
> 
> I would like to order bacon and eggs.
> 
> 
> I would like the eggs scrambled.
> 
> 
> I would also like some toast.
> 
> 
> Cheers !


Desearía ordenar huevos con tocino
Desearía huevos revueltos
Y también quisiera tostadas


----------



## Edwin

el_novato said:
			
		

> Pedido it is more used  when (I do not know the proper word in englis for "buy food for to eat in your home or outside of the restaurant) you buy "comidad para llevar".



comida para llevar = food to go

Do you want to eat it here, or is it to go? 

También a veces decimos ''take-out''. There is an interesting entry on this subject at Wekipedia:

 ''Take-out or carry-out (take-away in the UK and Australia) is food purchased at a restaurant but eaten elsewhere. The restaurant may or may not provide table service.'' 

Hay mucho mas sobre este tema en:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Take-out


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Marc,
> 
> I understand your point; however, in many Latin American countries the word "ordenar" is the correct one.
> 
> Por ejemplo, en un restaurante:
> 
> -Qué va a ordenar? What are you going to order?
> -Está listo para ordenar? Are you ready to order?
> -Quisiera ordenar..../I would like to order
> 
> También:
> 
> Qué se va a servir? What are you going to have?
> Quisiera papas/patatas fritas I would like French fries
> 
> No en el sentido the "to sort", en el sentido the "to place and order".  Como te comentaba, "ordenar"es muy común en America Central, y aparentemente en México también.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Tormenta




Well that may be so but it is only used that way because it sounds close to order in English. A false friend and clearly incorrect. Spanish speakers in Australia say: "Voy al contador para hacer mi tas"
There are three problems in the above, the use of the possessive form, the literal translation of doing into "hacer" in stead of declarar and the made up word "tas" for tax, avoiding the Spanish word impuesto that for cultural reasons is alien to them, (who pays taxes in south america?)

Should we now teach that impuesto in Spanish is "tas"? Hardly, yet if enough people adopt this word I am sure the "Real Academia " will promptly include it in their dictionary to boost their sales. A sad state of affairs if you ask me.

As for the initial post about "ordenar" in the restaurant, when for the traveler it may be useful to know the local custom, I think that the use of words as they are intended to be used, must be the first choice and not be frown upon in favour of misuse, but hey...that is only my opinion.

So you may need to decide what word to use and why ... sort it out yourself   
Next time I go to Mexico I will say "Esta listo mi pedido?" and I am sure the waiter will understand my stiff foreign and pretentious Spanish.


----------



## Tormenta

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Well that may be so but it is only used that way because it sounds close to order in English. A false friend and clearly incorrect. Spanish speakers in Australia say: "*Voy al contador para hacer mi tas"
> There are three problems in the above, the use of the possessive form, the literal translation of doing into "hacer" in stead of declarar and the made up word "tas" for tax, avoiding the Spanish word impuesto that for cultural reasons is alien to them, (who pays taxes in south america?)*
> 
> Should we now teach that impuesto in Spanish is "tas"? Hardly, yet if enough people adopt this word I am sure the "Real Academia " will promptly include it in their dictionary to boost their sales. A sad state of affairs if you ask me.
> 
> As for the initial post about "ordenar" in the restaurant, when for the traveler it may be useful to know the local custom, I think that the use of words as they are intended to be used, must be the first choice and not be frown upon in favour of misuse.





Marc,

There are four things I would like to tell you:

1-Calm down, please , and relax.

2-Read the whole thread

3-If you stay a little longer with us, you will see that we don't just share what the RAE says, we don't only learn and teach that when it comes to Spanish.
Spanish is spoken by millions and millions of people , many of them don't even know what the RAE is.
When somebody who does not speak much Spanish ask a question like the one we have discussed here, we give all the options.  We tell them what the RAE says, we teld them what people in México, Peru, etc say.  
There many words which are not recognized by the RAE, however, in some countries, they have been in use for decades by millions of people.  We respect the way Spanish is spoken in every and each Spanish speaking country. Your example from Australia has nothing to do with it.  

4-Your comment about tax paying being alien to South Americans is out of order and shows that you are not well informed.

Tormenta


----------



## badger

Tormenta.

Please excuse me for my ignorance, and explain what the RAE is.

badger


----------



## Tormenta

badger said:
			
		

> Tormenta.
> 
> Please excuse me for my ignorance, and explain what the RAE is.
> 
> badger




Hiya Badger,

RAE means Real Academia Española.  They make sure that we ALL speak proper  Spanish, even in Latin America 

Have a look at their Website, but don't believe everything they say  

http://www.rae.es/


Cheers,

Tormenta


----------



## badger

Thanks Tormenta.

I'll leave a bowl of ice cream on your desk. b.


----------



## Tormenta

badger said:
			
		

> Thanks Tormenta.
> 
> I'll leave a bowl of ice cream on your desk. b.




Badger, you learn quick!  I really, really like that   

Tormenta


----------



## chrissy

I lived in Guadalara for 2 years and in my experience there when one was eating in a restaurant, the word most commonly used was "pedir".  The people that I lived with also used the word blanquillo instead of huevos.

I would personally have said -

Me gustaria pedir unos blanquillos con tocino

Me gustarian los blanquillos revueltos

Tambien me gustaria pan tostado


----------



## Marc1

Tormenta said:
			
		

> Marc,
> Spanish is spoken by millions and millions of people , many of them don't even know what the RAE is.
> There many words which are not recognized by the RAE, however, in some countries, they have been in use for decades by millions of people.  We respect the way Spanish is spoken in every and each Spanish speaking country. Your example from Australia has nothing to do with it.
> Tormenta



Ahh Tormenta!!! I like you already.
I don't think I have advocated the standards of the REA, in fact I think they are a bunch of morons, that "adopt" slang and colloquialism with an alacrity that equates only their interest in selling dictionaries.

If two or more expressions attempt to convey the same thought, in the example "Ordenar" and "Pedir" meaning place an order of food in a restaurant, clearly if someone asks how to place an order in a restaurant, the first choice should be the grammatically correct one, clarifying that in some regions the use of false friends, slang, colloquial or made up words is common and will be understood.  

Your reaction shows that you attach an emotional value to the assessment of "right" or "wrong" use, mainly if it is used by millions it must be OK and stuff the rules or the grammar, and whoever pretends to say it is wrong is  intolerant and pretentious. 
I think that unless a language has evolved to a point that they have established their own rules, like perhaps US versus UK English, the regional variations must be seen as a local use that differs from the formal. Such does not imply impropriety or ignorance.

Of course you are not alone in thinking that way. Millions of people, me included misuse languages every day, yet the healthy position is to have a curiosity for the correct use, and an equally healthy interest for an unattached analysis of the origins of slang or our own peculiar misuse.  

I am curious about your dismissal of my Australian example. I think it is very useful to see how language evolves or deteriorates depending how you see it.
The use of "carro" in stead of auto or coche for car for example, depends directly from geography, that is, it's use is in inverse proportion to the distance to the Rio Grande.

Rules exist to avoid chaos. If two people that speak the same language cannot understand each other, something is wrong. The capacity to accept rules and to admit mistakes without emotions or blame is one way to expand our horizon and learn.


----------



## el_novato

Let´s see RAE definitios about "Pedir" and "Ordenar".  I wrote first "Pedir" in special atention to Marc1.

*pedir .*

(Del lat. petĕre).

1. tr. Rogar o demandar a alguien que dé o haga algo, de gracia o de justicia. 
 2. tr. por antonom. pedir limosna. 
 3. tr. Dicho del vendedor: Poner precio a su mercancía. 
 4. tr. Requerir algo, exigirlo como necesario o conveniente. 
 5. tr. Querer, desear o apetecer. 
 6. tr. Proponer a los padres o parientes de una mujer el deseo o intento de que la concedan por esposa para sí o para otro. 
 7. tr. En el juego de pelota y otros, preguntar a quienes miran si el lance o jugada se ha hecho según las reglas o leyes del juego, constituyéndolos en jueces de la acción. 
 8. tr. En el juego de naipes, obligar a servir la carta del palo que se ha jugado. 
 9. tr. En el mismo juego, exigir o reclamar una o más cartas cuando es potestativo hacerlo. 
 10. tr. desus. interrogar (ǁ preguntar). 
 11. tr. desus. consentir (ǁ tolerar). 
¶
   MORF. Conjug. modelo actual.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados 


*ordenar.*

(Del lat. ordināre).

1. tr. Colocar de acuerdo con un plan o de modo conveniente. 
 2. tr. Mandar que se haga algo. 
 3. tr. Encaminar y dirigir a un fin. 
 4. tr. Rel. Conferir las órdenes sagradas. 
 5. prnl. Rel. Recibir las órdenes sagradas. 

de ordeno y mando. 

 1. loc. adj. coloq. Que impone su voluntad o su autoridad con rigor. 

ordeno y mando. 

 1. loc. sust. m. coloq. Actitud rígidamente autoritaria o situación de abuso de poder. Aquí se ha acabado el ordeno y mando. 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## el_novato

badger said:
			
		

> Tormenta.
> 
> Please excuse me for my ignorance, and explain what the RAE is.
> 
> badger




*RAE* *R*eal *A*cademia *E*spañola

REAL ACADEMIA ESPAÑOLA
Felipe IV, 4
28014 Madrid
Teléfono: (34) 91 420 14 78
Fax: (34) 91 420 00 79

Origen y fines
La Real Academia Española se fundó en 1713 por iniciativa de Juan Manuel Fernández Pacheco, marqués de Villena. Felipe V aprobó su constitución el 3 de octubre de 1714 y la colocó bajo su "amparo y Real Protección". 

Su propósito fue el de "fijar las voces y vocablos de la lengua castellana en su mayor propiedad, elegancia y pureza". Se representó tal finalidad con un emblema formado por un crisol al fuego con la leyenda Limpia, fija y da esplendor, obediente al propósito enunciado de combatir cuanto alterara la elegancia y pureza del idioma, y de fijarlo en el estado de plenitud alcanzado en el siglo XVI.

La institución ha ido adaptando sus funciones a los tiempos que le ha tocado vivir. Actualmente, y según lo establecido por el artículo primero de sus Estatutos, la Academia «tiene como misión principal velar porque los cambios que experimente la Lengua Española en su constante adaptación a las necesidades de sus hablantes no quiebren la esencial unidad que mantiene en todo el ámbito hispánico».

La sede
El edificio que alberga en la actualidad la institución, situado en la calle Felipe IV, fue construido especialmente para ella por el arquitecto don Miguel Aguado de la Sierra, en unos terrenos del Conjunto del Buen Retiro cedidos por la Casa Real. La nueva sede se inauguró el 1 de abril de 1894, con la asistencia de la regente María Cristina de Habsburgo y el rey niño.

Hasta esa fecha, la Academia se había reunido en diversos lugares: al principio, en las casas de sus directores; durante el año 1754, en la Real Casa del Tesoro, dependencia aneja al Palacio Real; y ya a fines del siglo XVIII, en la calle Valverde, en la actual sede de la Real Academia de Ciencias Exactas, Físicas y Naturales.


----------



## badger

Oh very well novato, I'll leave you a bowl of ice cream too. 


(But seriously thanks el_novato)b


----------



## Edwin

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Ahh Tormenta!!! I like you already.
> I don't think I have advocated the standards of the REA, in fact I think they are a bunch of morons, that "adopt" slang and colloquialism with an alacrity that equates only their interest in selling dictionaries.
> 
> If two or more expressions attempt to convey the same thought, in the example "Ordenar" and "Pedir" meaning place an order of food in a restaurant, clearly if someone asks how to place an order in a restaurant, the first choice should be the grammatically correct one.



Marc1, how do you know which word, ''ordenar'' or ''pedir'', is the grammatically correct one for placing an order in a restaurant?   I'm very curious about this. Since you have no respect for the DRAE what do you accept as an authoritative source?


----------



## Marc1

Edwin said:
			
		

> Marc1, how do you know which word, ''ordenar'' or ''pedir'', is the grammatically correct one for placing an order in a restaurant?   I'm very curious about this. Since you have no respect for the DRAE what do you accept as an authoritative source?


 
If you like to use the RA dictionary go no further. It confirms what I said. Ordenar does not mean to place an order. The correct word is pedir.
Another source? Collins dictionary E/S 

*Ordenar* = To arrange, put in order; to marshal; to draw up; to put one's affairs in order to arrange one's life. b) To order someone to do something c) to ordain; to be ordained.

As for my opinion about the speed at which the RA incorporates words, that is my view. I deplore such "ecumenical" attitude and think that the number of people misusing a word does not make it right. But hey, isn't that exactly what happens with anything that has a rule attached? You only need to see what people think about the use of swearwords, road rules, moral standards, paying taxes . . . .


----------



## Edwin

Marc1 said:
			
		

> I don't think I have advocated the standards of the REA, in fact I think they are a bunch of morons,..





			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> If you like to use the RA dictionary go no further. It confirms what I said. Ordenar does not mean to place an order. The correct word is pedir.



First you say that morons wrote the DRAE and then you use it as evidence to justify your opinion. Do you see anything strange about that? 

Besides, if you read what the DRAE says (as others in this thread have pointed out) it does not support you. 




			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> As for my opinion about the speed at which the RA incorporates words, that is my view. I deplore such "ecumenical" attitude and think that the number of people misusing a word does not make it right. But hey, isn't that exactly what happens with anything that has a rule attached? You only need to see what people think about the use of swearwords, road rules, moral standards, paying taxes . . . .



Are you aware of the history of the evolution of modern languages? Do you know that there are about 6000 extant languages? Imagine the complexity! Do you think there is ANY possibility that the forces that have contributed to the development of the current situation are going to lessen and allow stabilization of some version of Spanish that you think is ''grammatically correct''?

A moment's thought should suffice to convince you that nothing is going to stop the meanings of words from changing and  stop languages from splitting and mixing. In fact, in these days of modern communications, the ''ecumenical'' attitudes you find so deplorable are just going to grow stronger and neither you, I nor anyone else can do anything about it.

You might as well relax, chill, cool it, and go with the flow. You cannot fight the river.  

Edwin

PS. I always thought that ecumenical things were desirable, but each to his own.    

PPS. ¿Quizás ya hemos ordeñado este tema sufficiente?


----------



## Marc1

Edwin,your idea of a debate seems to be, how to say... primitive. 
Usually it is not about editing out the other persons quotes tu suit, rather the idea is to present an alternative. 

Since no dictionary supports the use of "ordenar" as equating to order in the context of placing an order, including the tooted RA, I see no point in your post. 

ordenar.

(Del lat. ordināre).

1. tr. Colocar de acuerdo con un plan o de modo conveniente. 
2. tr. Mandar que se haga algo. 
3. tr. Encaminar y dirigir a un fin. 
4. tr. Rel. Conferir las órdenes sagradas. 
5. prnl. Rel. Recibir las órdenes sagradas. 

de ordeno y mando. 
1. loc. adj. coloq. Que impone su voluntad o su autoridad con rigor. 
ordeno y mando. 

I do not dispute the use of words in a different fashion according to the country or region, after all in Italy you only need to travel 50 km and people don't understand each other.
Yet no one pretends the dictionary must reflect their particular use and abuse of the language and all accept that there is one formal Italian.

Next time someone asks how to translate child in Spanish please don't tell him it is "cabro" and that such is evolution of the language.


----------



## Edwin

Marc1 said:
			
		

> Edwin,your idea of a debate seems to be, how to say... primitive.
> Usually it is not about editing out the other persons quotes tu suit, rather the idea is to present an alternative.



But, no less primitive than yours. You still haven't explained why the RAE is composed of morons and yet you use it to support your argument.



			
				Marc1 said:
			
		

> Since no dictionary supports the use of "ordenar" as equating to order in the context of placing an order, including the tooted RA, I see no point in your post.



No dictionary? So you have examined them ALL?

Next time I go to the library I will check out a few dictionaries and see what they say.



> Yet no one pretends the dictionary must reflect their particular use and abuse of the language and all accept that there is one formal Italian.



Well, let's see. Hmm. 

Who decides what one formal Spanish is?  

That to me is the most interesting question.  

Cheers,

Edwin


----------



## dave

Whoa, whoa! Let's all calm down a little chaps!

Marc, you make some interesting points, but I find it difficult to accept your assertion that one word is more correct than the other.

You mention the differences between BrE and AmE. Let's take as an example the strip of ground that runs along the side of a road which enables pedestrians to walk from A to B without fear of being run over. In British English this is a pavement. In American English this is a sidewalk. I'm sure that no-one would ever suggest that pavement is correct and sidewalk is not, or vice versa. If a student is learning BrE they will learn to call it a pavement. A student of AmE will learn to say sidewalk. No problem.

I'm studying peninsular Spanish, therefore I learnt pedir. I now know that in some countries the appropriate word to use is ordenar. There are two words, both equally correct, with appropriate usage dependent on location. Simple.


----------



## Magg

Maybe I'm biting off more than I can chew, but a good way of giving the right meaning to each word (pedir/ordenar) is doing a etymological search. It might be that 'pedir' had first arrived in South and Central American countries, as the whole language did, but it didn't adapted, being 'ordenar' the term adopted by proximity and influence of the Eglish language. 

In any case, I'm sure that an etymological search on the English word 'order' would give similarities to those of 'pedir'. If Latin American countries have made use of 'ordenar', whatever the reason is, and it has long existed till now, we should think that 'time' makes 'language' become rules.

I see what Marc is trying to defend, but I totally conccur with Dave's words.

Cheers,
Magg


----------



## Darrin

This CAN'T be that complicated.

I have always said "quisiera o me gustaría (las enchilades, por ejemplo)"

Wouldn't those be pretty much universal?


----------



## jacinta

Darrin said:
			
		

> This CAN'T be that complicated.
> 
> I have always said "quisiera o me gustaría (las enchilades, por ejemplo)"
> 
> Wouldn't those be pretty much universal?



I agree!!  And by using these nice words, I'm sure you'll get what you need.


----------



## Marc1

Darrin said:
			
		

> This CAN'T be that complicated.
> 
> I have always said "quisiera o me gustaría (las enchilades, por ejemplo)"
> 
> Wouldn't those be pretty much universal?


ha ha nice try. Yes that would work.

I think that the point I am making and that for some reason seems to hurt some who beleive that the use of the word makes it automatically correct, is this: You say that whatever expression used in whatever country for whatever reason is OK and should be demed "local usage".

I say that is not so. There are improper use of words galore,particularly in Spanish. In Chile they call teenagers "cabros" and daughter in law "yerna" in stead of nuera. Wrong? not but certain informal, and so is "ordenar" and many other words that when taken out of the region become simply grammatical mistakes that others would find odd or not understand. 

Since the question posed initially was buy someone who is obviously not a native speaker, why on earth would you feed him a localism, something that is used (in my opinion wrongly) in XXX country?
May as well tell him to say "Che, tirame la morfi que tengo fame". This is perfectly acceptable in Buenos Aires, say this outside that small confined region and you will have problems.

The comparison with American and British English is wrong since this are both examples of language that has evolved and that has been formalised firmly by both countries, just like petrol and gas and hundreds of other differences, firmly planted in formal language thought at school and written in books.

I understand the heated defense of this localism and trying to elevate them to status of language that has 'evolved'. Such assumption elevates the country status and takes away the stigma of uneducated from the person using the "improper" words. Fair enough, if that is the objective, have it your way. 
I still sustain the idea that formal language just like formality have a place and that using other words, when we are all welcome to do so, we must at the same time accept them for what they are, there is no need to dress them up as formal. Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona es y mona queda.


----------



## dave

But why is the word *ordenar * not equally as 'evolved' in some Latin American countries as *gas* is in the US? What is it that makes *gas* more correct than *ordenar*?

Spanish has been spoken in these countries for as long as English has in the States, so I'm not sure I understand why you are questioning the legitimacy of those countries to evolve their own language and vocabulary.


----------



## Marc1

dave said:
			
		

> But why is the word *ordenar * not equally as 'evolved' in some Latin American countries as *gas* is in the US? What is it that makes *gas* more correct than *ordenar*?
> 
> Spanish has been spoken in these countries for as long as English has in the States, so I'm not sure I understand why you are questioning the legitimacy of those countries to evolve their own language and vocabulary.



Dave, I think it is very clear, some changes are accepted and have become part of the vocabulary told at schools and written in books and are product of the culture of a country, other changes are the product of poor education and misuse of the language. At what point such deterioration of that language must be accepted, even if reluctantly by the rest as "part of the language"?

I understand that some words may be in the process of getting such status, others are clearly the product of lack of schooling, others, the result of centuries of use are now the language itself. The debate is over one word I say it is just slang, since there is not one formal support to such use. Gas is in any dictionary you care to look.

To challenge the rules, any rules may be fanciful to some, but I find it rather childish.
Why do we drive on the left side ofthe road? Lets drive on the right! Why do we dress at all? Why don't we fart in public? Why don't we debate the reasons for spelling the way we spell? All you need is to communicate right? entose porke no escrivimo como suena? pal diavlo con laj reglaj total sentiende no?


----------



## dave

But *ordenar*, with the meaning of *to ask for*, certainly does appear in a book. Page 589 of my Oxford Spanish Dictionary:

*ordenar * - (AmL) (en un bar, restaurante) to order; *ordenar un taxi* to call a taxi

It does not even say that this is colloquial usage. That looks like fairly 'formal support' to me.


----------



## VenusEnvy

rogelio said:
			
		

> The reason is because I have never in my life heard an anyone say here in the US "I would like to order bacon and eggs".



I do all the time. I think it is very common.


----------



## jacinta

rogelio said:
			
		

> I doubt very much that "ordenar" is adopted from US tourists in Mexico.  The reason is because I have never in my life heard an anyone say here in the US "I would like to order bacon and eggs".




I'm not sure what you're saying here!!  Never in your life???  

"Are you ready to order?"
"Yeah, I'd like to order a chocolate milkshake."

I have used this many times in my life.  I have heard others use it as well.  It is as common as bacon and eggs.


----------



## Marc1

Hi Dave, Oxford he?  great news! ... not.
I think I will blacklist the Oxford dictionary ...  

Can you have a look please if in the Oxford dictionary it is translated application as "aplicacion" and perhaps car yard as "yarda", taxation department as "departamento de la taxacion" ... In Australia we have some classic too: New South Wales is translated by professional translators as "Nueva Gales Del Sur" complete with capitalization... I am waiting for someone to translate Queensland as "La Tierra De Las Reinas" ...I think I'll move there ...!


http://lists.albura.net/efe.es/apuntes-kpn/1998-01/0526.html

Re: RV: ordenar/pedir; exhausto/rendido/agotado
J.R. Ruiz (nclassic@vcn.bc.ca)
Fri, 16 Jan 1998 12:31:39 -0800 (PST) 

Messages sorted by: [ date ][ thread ][ subject ][ author ] 
Next message: Angela M. Escrivá: "A -- antes Primera llamada, primera llamada." 
Previous message: =?iso-8859-1?Q?Jos=E9_Lamas_R=EDos?=: "RE: Imperativo contra infinitivo" 
In reply to: X.Fages: "Re: Imperativo contra infinitivo" 
Next in thread: Jose Luis Esteban: "Re: Imperativo contra infinitivo" 
Hola Alberto!

Si-cierto. Solo que advierto una diferencia. Cuando en nuestro rancho
decimos "ordenar" implica seguridad, mandato, posicion de comprador ("el
que paga, manda").
Y el que pide solicita, ruega, no necesariamente paga ("para el pobre no
hay amigos, no hay esposa/ en el mundo no hay mas cosa/ que tener o no
tener" (Antonio Plaza). Y puede pedir, pero a lo mejor no come.


Creo que ideologicamente "pedir" puede ser correcto el el avion de las
buenas maneras, y en el despiadado mundo del capitalismo se "ordena", como
en el ejercito, que nos sirvan las tortas, por ejemplo.


(Ojala nadie nos diga que "tortas" estan dentro de los vocablos
malsonantes, o entre las frases proscritas de la picarezca popular)


Si el ejercito se dedicara a servir tortas otra cosa seria el mundo.. ja
ja... no te parece?


Una pregunta a los compas de la lista:


- Que listas literarias de autores recominedan, a nivel profesional,
academico o mas o menos aca...?


Agradezco de antemano informaciones que pudieren llegar.


Su seguro y atento servidor
(compatible con UNIX)... 



Jose TLATELPAS
http://www.vcn.bc.ca/spcw/welcome.htm





On Fri, 16 Jan 1998, Deu wrote:


> 
> En España, entre los hosteleros, lo que en algunos países de América se
> llama "orden" es la "comanda" (claro galicismo), y en lugar de "ordenar"
> decimos "pedir".
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Alberto Gómez Font
> 
> ----------
> 
> > > > y pregunta «¿Están (Uds.) listos para ordenar?» Se supone que el
> grupo
> > > 
> > > 
> > > En México esa es la frase más común en ese contexto. También
> > > podría ser ¿qué va a pedir? ¿qué le servimos?, pero, repito, tu frase
> es
> > la
> > > más común. ¿Cómo "ordenan" en español, en otros países? 
> > > 
> > > Saludos.
> > > 
> > > Guadalupe Sánchez. 
>


----------

